# Mobile Pictoral Review



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

So I decided to smoke this Fuente Sun Grown on my way home from work the other day. Well when I took off the cedar sleve I saw the nice white dots all over the cigar. Highly doubtful it was plume because when I wiped it off they were still there and I rubbed the wrapper pretty good, but the specks still faintly remained. Oh well, I clipped it, lit it and headed home. Here's how the cigar smoked.

My Fuente I had been saving for the right time.

The less than desirable presentation. 

Screw it. I'm smoking this bad boy. Here's my nice V cut.

It's cut and lit, we're ready to roll!

So far, so good. This is a nice smoke!

Excellent construction, as you'd expect from Fuente. Look at that ash hang on.

Here's my exit!

I'm home! This is a really smooth cigar.

I got home too fast! I can't toss this out with this much goodness left!

This was a great smoking cigar. It had a great draw and the flavor was outstanding.

View attachment 17446


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

bastige!!!! are you trying to steal my review format?!?!?!  j/k nice review!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great choice the Cuban Beli is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Can;t beat the Don Carlos beli


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awsome!!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice road!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks a littel dangerous driving/smoking/snapping pics...great pics though. I have one of those resting in the humi.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

SVB said:


> bastige!!!! are you trying to steal my review format?!?!?!  j/k nice review!


Actually I only snapped off one while moving (the out of focus one).  Seems like lately, the commute is where I have the most time to smoke a cigar, so that's how it goes. And when I saw what was hidden under the cedar, I just had to take a picture or ten!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good pics. Good cigar. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...that is a great smoke!!! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I just bought a new car and guess what?
No lighter or ashtray. 
Whats the world coming to?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Great Shot


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pictures and review, Also I love you V cutter I need to find one of those. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

You guys are cracking me up with these drive-by reviews!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ewwwww! I think that Fuente Sun Grown needed a dose of penicillin!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. thanks for the pics


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics Rhonda...and super choice for the ride home. I like the Kubota too!!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

great review! I haven't tried a lot of Fuentes, but people around here seem to love them


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Like the Cuban beli a lot. Nice pic's and review!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice bunch of pics...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Good riview and pics - looks like plume to me.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> I like the Kubota too!!


Next mobile reveiw will be from atop the Kubota! Haha.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice review!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet review. dont live too far away from wherever you were coming from, huh?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool review and pics. That happens to alot of the fuentes under the cedar you have to be careful that's why alot of people take the cedar off in the humi


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

That is one of my favorites! Between that one and the anejos, not sure why they mold up like that, but I'm with you, wipe 'em and smoke 'em!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> sweet review. dont live too far away from wherever you were coming from, huh?


Live in Richmond, work near the Galleria area. It's a 25 mile drive from work to home (and viceaversa ... go figure). Surprisingly, there just wasn't much traffic that day. 

I've heard that about the Fuente's, Jitzy. But we usually have so few that I don't worry about them. This one was gifted to me and despite the fungus-mungus, it was a great smoke!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review and pics!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great review great pic 

A caddy or a lincoln Forgetaboutit


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great review and pics. I have one of those in my humi that my wife bought me 2 years ago. I might need to break it out soon.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

That's the first time I've ever seen a V-cut on a torpedo. I'm going to have to try that some time.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics and review - looks like a very enjoyable smoke!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like a very nice smoke.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics and review


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like a nice smoke.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

mountchuck said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen a V-cut on a torpedo. I'm going to have to try that some time.


I'm addicted to the V cut. The straight cut just never seems right, now. So it doesn't matter what I smoke I use the V cut. (I had someone make that exact comment this weekend at our herf about me V-cutting a torpedo.) I just squeeze the cap into the V cutter a bit firmer than a normal cigar and clip it. I'm not a fan of the torpedo, so these are few and far between for me, but I still get a good draw w/the V cut and no unraveling problems.



maduro4me said:


> Great review and pics. I have one of those in my humi that my wife bought me 2 years ago. I might need to break it out soon.


At least check under the cedar sleeve.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you still enjoyed the smoke even though it had a little mold.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That can't be safe. I have to admit its creative.


----------

